# New member



## karate-dragon (Mar 15, 2007)

New member to the site. Have about 15 years in the martial arts pretty much full time. Love to read everything about all martial arts as well as my own. Have black belts in Oki Ryu Kempo, Shorin Ryu, and Shaolin Kempo. Really interested in all history to be found of Shaloin Kempo and the backgrounds of the katas, etc.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 15, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MT! ... I too, am SKK ... 11 years of overall exposure. You will find a lot of good information here, along with some bad. Keep an open mind ... happy posting.


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 15, 2007)

Welcome!  There are quite a few knowledgeable people here in SKK, whom I belive that can give you information.  Happy posting!


----------



## MJS (Mar 15, 2007)

Welcome! 

Mike


----------



## MetalStorm (Mar 15, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 15, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 15, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 15, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Mar 15, 2007)

Hello.
If you love to read about martial arts, then this site will be like cocaine.
I'm hooked myself.

AoG


----------



## Kacey (Mar 15, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Drac (Mar 15, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...Use the *Search* option to research past threads in the ares of your interest..


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Mar 16, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 16, 2007)

Welcome to MT. I have some background in SK also, as many others. good to have you here.


----------



## JBrainard (Mar 16, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 16, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## green meanie (Mar 16, 2007)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Brother John (Mar 16, 2007)

Welcome K-Dragon!!!!
Good to have you here.

You could really add some depth here as there are others that enjoy doing that kind of "kata" research and enjoy those systems as well. 
I look forward to reading your input and questions!

Your Brother
John


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Mar 16, 2007)

Welcome to the club

B


----------



## Tames D (Mar 16, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 19, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## matt.m (Mar 19, 2007)

welcome


----------



## exile (Mar 19, 2007)

Greetings, KD, good to have you with us! There really is, as someone already mentioned, a lot of interest on this board in the historical origins and, especially, the realistic bunkai for traditional katas. You've come to the right place!


----------

